# FS: Fish Tanks and Equipments



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my discus fish tanks and some equipment and misc stuff.

1 mag 5 $45








Air pumps 
1 small stealth stellar pump $5
Big optima pump $10









10 gallon $10

More stuff to follow after I clean up my garage.

Thanks,
Mello


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Mods please move to freshwater classifieds. I posted on the wrong section.
Thanks


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent for the light~
Is the light bulb also 36 inch long?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you a picture and or measurements of the 20 gallon stand?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!20 gallon stand 27" high 24" wide sitting in the garage just needs some clean up.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD!!!fluval heaters $15 each


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Rommel......I'll come by and take a look at the Eheim filter.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure neighbor


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hi Mello,
I have sent you a PM regarding your stand, thank you very much.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have sent you a PM. If the stand is 24"x12" on the top I would like to take it for $20. Please kindly let me know what is the best time to complete the transaction. Thanks.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand on hold!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

20 gallon stand sold!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of people are asking me to hold stuff for them. I don't mind holding them for you just make sure you are serious on buying them. I'm busy rightnow and don't have anytime to waste. 
Thanks,
Mello


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

MELLO said:


> 20 gallon stand sold!


Thank you very much for the stand and for showing me your exceptionally beautiful discus.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Thank you very much for the stand and for showing me your exceptionally beautiful discus.


No problem! good to meet you too.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Light sold!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval heaters sold!!!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, can the divider be removed from the 40 gallon breeder?
thanks!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes the divider can be removed. Its is siliconed but can be taken off by using a blade.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Excel Sold!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus food: $25 all
Tetra color bits (opened)
1/2 pound spirulina flakes 45% protein
1/2 pound super brine shrimp flakes 50% protein
All 3 food will last you for a year or more. These food are good for your discus or mix in your beefheart/homemade food.









Also I have 1/8 pound freeze dried tubifex cubes $5


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

PetCo pump sold!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

40 gallon breeder Sold!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

20 gallon tank only
$20


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Four 20 gallon tanks $70 or $20 each


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuff updated


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

how old is that food?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

All fish food were purchase summer last year around july. Flakes are sealed only the was opened.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

4 20 gallon tank sold!!!


----------

